# FLR (M) Application: premium appointment



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Quick question (for now) my fiancee and I are about to book our premium appointment online. Is it best to fill out the actual forms online or to print them out and hand them in when we attend the appointment?

We are getting married on the 17th September and I'm pretty sure I have all of the documentation we need but could someone clarify the documents we should definitely have when applying for the FLR (M) Spouse visa?

Also; we are applying under the financial savings route, so am I correct when I say that when we fill out the visa form that we leave all financial options blank (eg job etc) and just fill in the section which mentions savings?

My savings are within Natwest and a Building Society account, How should I present the proof when we attend the appointment?
- A print off confirming the amount in my account from the branch which is signed and scan of my savings book at the building society also signed? (I dont know if they sign anything yet).

When it comes to my natwest account we went to our branch the other day to ask for some bank statements to be signed and stamped.. but were then told they "don't do this anymore". So when I need proof of my savings for my natwest account how can I do this? 

-ALSO.. when we make the premium appointment I only book this for my Canadian partner with NO dependents? I/e the appointment is only for him but I also attend anyway as I will be his wife and sponsor?

Sorry if any of these questions are confusing to read..

Thanks for any help :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just to check... I made the payment for the premium visa appointment on my card.. not my partner who is applying.. is this okay? Will they reject the visa application because of this?


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

Victoria1127 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question (for now) my fiancee and I are about to book our premium appointment online. Is it best to fill out the actual forms online or to print them out and hand them in when we attend the appointment?
> 
> ...



hello, I am in the same situation. we do not have the money for the moment, is it ok to apply online for FLV spouse visa , and pay it later on when we got the money ? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

Victoria1127 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question (for now) my fiancee and I are about to book our premium appointment online. Is it best to fill out the actual forms online or to print them out and hand them in when we attend the appointment?
> 
> ...


and are there is flexible appointement for premium service ? dates and centers ?


----------



## ngwestoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Victoria1127 said:


> Just to check... I made the payment for the premium visa appointment on my card.. not my partner who is applying.. is this okay? Will they reject the visa application because of this?


Using your card should be fine. i did same for my hubby and we had our premium appointment in Sheffield on Friday and i would highly recommend it coz its less stress. With regards to the savings catergory i am not sure hun but i hope someone will advise. We used Cat A (the employment one). Good luck xx


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

ngwestoe said:


> Using your card should be fine. i did same for my hubby and we had our premium appointment in Sheffield on Friday and i would highly recommend it coz its less stress. With regards to the savings catergory i am not sure hun but i hope someone will advise. We used Cat A (the employment one). Good luck xx



Hello, I am in the same situation. which document did you submit in your application?. can you share your checklist please ?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question (for now) my fiancee and I are about to book our premium appointment online. Is it best to fill out the actual forms online or to print them out and hand them in when we attend the appointment?


FLR (M) is not an on-line form. You download, print and fill it out by hand and hand it in with your supporting documents at the premium appointment.



> We are getting married on the 17th September and I'm pretty sure I have all of the documentation we need but could someone clarify the documents we should definitely have when applying for the FLR (M) Spouse visa?


The documents are essentially the same as you used for your fiance visa but you will include your marriage certificate.



> Also; we are applying under the financial savings route, so am I correct when I say that when we fill out the visa form that we leave all financial options blank (eg job etc) and just fill in the section which mentions savings?


Yes.



> My savings are within Natwest and a Building Society account, How should I present the proof when we attend the appointment?
> - A print off confirming the amount in my account from the branch which is signed and scan of my savings book at the building society also signed? (I dont know if they sign anything yet).


You need the 6 most recent months of original statements. If they aren't original each page needs to be stamped by the bank or accompanied by a letter authenticating them.



> When it comes to my natwest account we went to our branch the other day to ask for some bank statements to be signed and stamped.. but were then told they "don't do this anymore". So when I need proof of my savings for my natwest account how can I do this?


As them to send you the last 6 months of statement by post.



> -ALSO.. when we make the premium appointment I only book this for my Canadian partner with NO dependents? I/e the appointment is only for him but I also attend anyway as I will be his wife and sponsor?


Yes.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> Just to check... I made the payment for the premium visa appointment on my card.. not my partner who is applying.. is this okay? Will they reject the visa application because of this?


That's fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

melbina said:


> Hello, I am in the same situation. which document did you submit in your application?. can you share your checklist please ?
> Thank you in advance.


Do a search. There are numerous checklists on the forum which you can use for reference.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

melbina said:


> hello, I am in the same situation. we do not have the money for the moment, is it ok to apply online for FLV spouse visa , and pay it later on when we got the money ?
> Thank you in advance.


In order to book a premium appointment, you pay the full fee at the time of booking.

Also, FLR (M) is not an on-line application.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Nyclon and ngwestoe!

Just to explain, we never did the "fiance" visa because my other half is currently over on a YMS Tier 5 visa. I'll take a look on the forum for the documentation anyway on another thread.. I'm sure it'll just be essentially what I listed previously on another thread though when we were going to apply for the "unmarried spouse" visa minus the criteria for the full 2 year cohabitation.

Also by "original bank statements" you mean the ones you usually get sent in the post anyway? And these will be fine for the appointment without being signed and stamped by Natwest? 

When it comes to the other half of my savings in my Monmouth shire Account will they want to see my original savings book? I don't mind giving this to them on the day for the appointment but obviously I hope they return it... haha


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

UHHH also I just read this sentence on a website and I'm now pretty confused.

"If you are applying from inside the UK you must have leave to remain in the UK on a visa that is valid for six months at the time you apply." 

So as I said before my fiance has been here since November 2012 on a YMS Tier 5 visa and it expires on November 3rd this year...

Our Premium Appointment is on September 25th.... 

Is this true that they won't consider him because his visa will not have 6 months left at the time of appointment?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> Thanks Nyclon and ngwestoe!
> 
> Just to explain, we never did the "fiance" visa because my other half is currently over on a YMS Tier 5 visa. I'll take a look on the forum for the documentation anyway on another thread.. I'm sure it'll just be essentially what I listed previously on another thread though when we were going to apply for the "unmarried spouse" visa minus the criteria for the full 2 year cohabitation.


I didn't realise he wasn't on a fiance visa. You will need 6 months of bank statements and you'll also need to show that you have adequate accommodation and proof of your relationship. You'll have to substantiate how you came about having £62,500 in savings.



> Also by "original bank statements" you mean the ones you usually get sent in the post anyway? And these will be fine for the appointment without being signed and stamped by Natwest?


Yes, statements that you receive by post are originals and don't need to be stamped or verified by your bank.



> When it comes to the other half of my savings in my Monmouth shire Account will they want to see my original savings book? I don't mind giving this to them on the day for the appointment but obviously I hope they return it... haha


Make copies of everything to take with you. They will likely keep the copies and your originals will be returned to you after they have reviewed everything.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> UHHH also I just read this sentence on a website and I'm now pretty confused.
> 
> "If you are applying from inside the UK you must have leave to remain in the UK on a visa that is valid for six months at the time you apply."
> 
> ...


I think you've misread. What it says is that you can apply if you are in the UK on a visa which was originally issued for longer than 6 months. You have to be in the UK on a long term visa which he is. There is no requirement that the visa be valid for 6 months or more at the time of application.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> I didn't realise he wasn't on a fiance visa. You will need 6 months of bank statements and you'll also need to show that you have adequate accommodation and proof of your relationship. You'll have to substantiate how you came about having £62,500 in savings.


Haha yeah we didn't see the need to apply for that when he had a visa already for the YMS.. Plus we are getting married on September 17th before our premium appointment. Also, do I just state that the money was left to me from my grandfathers will? or will they also want proof of this via letters?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should include proof of where the money came from. Do you have some kind of official document you can provide?


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You should include proof of where the money came from. Do you have some kind of official document you can provide?


My parents have the documents with myself mentioned within them for my grandfathers will etc.

Just a question as I've confused myself .. yet again.
The full amount of money was given to me from my grandfather in 2011 after he passed.. I purchased a house with some of this money in 2012.. which I sold this year back in April/May.

So even though the amount of money totaling over £62,500 was all originally from my grandfather, half of this is now classed as savings from the sale of my house? Am I correct?

So would I need to provide proof of my grandfathers will and ALSO the sale of my house earlier this year?


Sorry if I've typed this in a confusing way.. I just honestly don't want anything to ruin this for myself and my partner and want everything to be correct


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

So, your grandfather left you money and you used part of that money to buy a house and then you sold the house. When you bought the house that left you with less than £62,500? If so, then yes you'll need to show the documentation from both the money left to you and the money from the sale of the house.

You should probably attach a brief note explaining the money trail. Such as: received X from an inheritance in 2011, used Y to purchase a house in 2012, sold the house in 2013 the proceeds of which were Z and added to my account in April bringing the total to £££.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> So, your grandfather left you money and you used part of that money to buy a house and then you sold the house. When you bought the house that left you with less than £62,500? If so, then yes you'll need to show the documentation from both the money left to you and the money from the sale of the house.


My grandfather left me more than 62,500 

I have more than 62,500 in savings currently, its just split between my natwest bank account and my monmouthshire building society savings account.

I'll just provide both bits of information anyway as the money in my natwest is from the sale of the house, and the money in the monmouthshire account is still the money I inherited from my grandfather .. Do you think that makes it easier to understand for the officers during the appointment?

I'll write a letter to explain the savings anyway along with the proof of how I have the money etc.

Thanks for the help throughout the past few weeks 

EDIT: Just saw the little extra info you put on your post, thats a great idea and I'll use that for sure!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you have £62,500 in just one of those accounts? If so, you only need to show 1 account.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Do you have £62,500 in just one of those accounts? If so, you only need to show 1 account.


No its roughly around 67,000 split between both so i'll need to show both 

I wanted to transfer the money from my natwest to my savings account but I know from asking you the other day that it would mean the 6 month clock would start back at zero so its not worth it


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> No its roughly around 67,000 split between both so i'll need to show both
> 
> I wanted to transfer the money from my natwest to my savings account but I know from asking you the other day that it would mean the 6 month clock would start back at zero so its not worth it


Ok. Yes, you'll need both accounts.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Ok. Yes, you'll need both accounts.


Okay fantastic at least I've got that cleared up 

One last question I thought of when I was out just now was this;

The house myself and my fiance live in at the moment is owned by my brother, we don't pay rent but we do pay all household bills (utility, council tax, tv, broadband) etc.. and we do have a tenancy agreement with him.

For the accommodation part of the visa application should I also get a letter from my brother to state this and also include details of his mortgage for the house?

Would we also need to get a survey done? It's a 4 bedroom house and its only myself and my fiance living there.

Will all of this be sufficient? 

Please let me know if you know of anything else we need to include for this section as I don't really know what else I should have for this!

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are both of our names on the tenancy agreement? If so, all you need is that and a council tax or other bill. You don't need a property inspection if it's only the 2 of you living there. If his name isn't on the lease then you'll need a letter from your brother giving him permission to live there. If you have a tenancy agreement you don't need details of the mortgage.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Are both of our names on the tenancy agreement? If so, all you need is that and a council tax or other bill. You don't need a property inspection if it's only the 2 of you living there. If his name isn't on the lease then you'll need a letter from your brother giving him permission to live there. If you have a tenancy agreement you don't need details of the mortgage.


Yes both of our names are on the tenancy agreement  His name isn't on the council tax bill yet as I need to add him on there. But we have a ton of joint water bills and other NHS letters etc to prove we live together at the address.

I'll get my brother to write the letter regardless just in-case as it can't hurt and I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Cheers for spending your time helping me, forever grateful!


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just to check can someone please clarify something for me;

We are using the 62,500 savings route for the spouse visa... after the visa is accepted we want to look into purchasing a house together.. 
I know 100% we will both be earning well over the 18,600 requirement in 2.5 years time when we need to re-apply but will they reject us if we no longer have the savings within the account even if we are both earning enough money?

I'm not sure if they expect you to "hang on" to your savings after you apply or if they don't care once its all accepted.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Also..I just realized that the money for half of my savings from selling my house was only put into my account on the 3rd of April.. so I am re-scheduling my premium appointment for the 8th of October.. is this okay? It will be JUST over the 6 month mark.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> Just to check can someone please clarify something for me;
> 
> We are using the 62,500 savings route for the spouse visa... after the visa is accepted we want to look into purchasing a house together..
> I know 100% we will both be earning well over the 18,600 requirement in 2.5 years time when we need to re-apply but will they reject us if we no longer have the savings within the account even if we are both earning enough money?
> ...


You just need to meet the financial requirement in one of the prescribed ways. If you choose to meet it through employment for the next visa there is no need to show still have the savings that you relied on for the 1st visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria1127 said:


> Also..I just realized that the money for half of my savings from selling my house was only put into my account on the 3rd of April.. so I am re-scheduling my premium appointment for the 8th of October.. is this okay? It will be JUST over the 6 month mark.


You don't need to cancel your appointment. From FM 1.7 re the proceeds of the sale of a property:



> Funds held as cash savings by the applicant, their partner or both jointly at the date of application can be from the proceeds of the sale of property within the period of 6 months prior to the date of application


Read through section 7.4.10 and the next few sections:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You don't need to cancel your appointment. From FM 1.7 re the proceeds of the sale of a property:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my godd I'm getting so confused with this WHOLE thing 

So 100% I can re-schedule (again) back to my appointment on the 25th September? And they definitely won't mind that the cash savings from the sale of my house hasn't been in my natwest account for 6 months?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I know it's confusing. As long as you owned the house 6 months prior to applying, you can rely on the proceeds that you got from selling the house at some point in the last 6 months. You'll need to show proof that you owned the house, proof of the sale and of course proof of the money going into your bank account and then proof that it's still there when you apply.


----------



## Victoria1127 (Aug 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> I know it's confusing. As long as you owned the house 6 months prior to applying, you can rely on the proceeds that you got from selling the house at some point in the last 6 months. You'll need to show proof that you owned the house, proof of the sale and of course proof of the money going into your bank account and then proof that it's still there when you apply.


Phew.. Okay I've put the appt back to the 25th September. 

I hope no one is monitoring the appt bookings as they are made.. they will think I'm an idiot haha.

I have all the proof of ownership, sale and money entering my account  

You've been the biggest help over the last few weeks Nyclon, thanks!


----------

